# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  فتح باب القبول في الكلية الجامعية بينبع الشهر المقبل

## بيسان

فتح باب القبول في الكلية الجامعية بينبع الشهر المقبل  
*ينبع: أحمد العمري* 
أعلنت الهيئة الملكية بينبع عن فتح باب القبول في الكلية الجامعية للبنين والبنات بينبع الصناعية للعام الدراسي 1428/1429، وذلك اعتباراً من 22/06/1428 وحتى 26/06/1428 وفقاً للأيام والنسب المنشورة في الجدول.
وأوضح مدير الكلية بسام بن عبدالله يماني لـ "الوطن" أن التخصصات المتاحة حالياً بالكلية بعد اجتياز السنة التحضيرية هي علوم الحاسب الآلي التطبيقية،ونظم المعلومات الإدارية التطبيقية،وعلوم اللغة الإنجليزية التطبيقية والترجمة.أما عن الشروط الواجب توفرها في الطالب أو الطالبة فهي أن يكـون الطالب أو الطالبة سعودي أو سعودية الجنسية، أو من أم سعودية، وأن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة الثانوية العامة وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك، وصورة شهادة أداء اختبار القدرات العامة للبنين فقط، وتعبئة نموذج الالتحاق بالكلية الجامعية،واجتياز الفحص الطبي. وأهابت الكلية بالمتقدمين ضرورة إحضار المستندات الرسمية الثبوتية،و6 صور شمسية مقاس4×6للبنين فقط،وتعبئة نموذج الالتحاق بالكلية الجامعية. 
يذكر أن الكلية تقدم مكافأة شهرية للطالب أو الطالبة مقدارها ألف ريال.
المصدر..جريدة اليوم
 الأحد 17 جمادى الأولى 1428هـ 
نسالكم الدعااء

----------

